# ff Alpine Ondine kidded this afternoon...



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Whew, she had them. Two bucks, both healthy. She wasn't making any progress on the first one for much too long, so I eventually had to go in and fish him out/pull him. I was worried it was malpositioned, but no, he was just huge. I seriously thought he was going to get stuck when we got to the head. The second one plopped right out. They have both nursed, just waiting for the placenta to pass.

Here they are. Big boy is a broken Chamoise with wattles:










Second boy is a gorgeous sundgau I kept rechecking, hoping he was a girl, but sadly no. Right now I am just so glad that they are all healthy and strong:










At least we know my buck can throw sundgaus. I have one more doe left to kid and she is bred to him (due tomorrow), so here's hoping for no more huge babies and at least one doe.

Both bucks will be for sale. They come from excellent lines from top animals from some of the best, most competitive herds in the country. PM me for details.

Planned Pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx

EDIT: Strange, it doesn't seem like linking to the planned pedigree is working. To see it, follow the link I posted, and for Sire enter:
Tempo Aquila Living on Mars or A001686352

For Dam enter:
Mariposa Centuri Ondine or A001709119


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

For the link... When you make a planned pedigree, click "format page for printing" and then copy and paste the url. 
P.M. ed you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Those are some beautiful bloodlines! Very tempting... :wink:


----------

